# Hacked Self Driving Car Crashes In New Crown Neighborhood (Video)



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Many people wonder how being a passenger in a hacked and crashing self driving car could be. That is one of the many concerns consumers have regarding this unproven and primitive technology.

Most of the media and the entertainment business, while living on any hype like professional surfers sail on any significant wave, will tell the general public how this "miracle" will change everything for good. No more accident fatalities, no more traffic congestions, less pollution, more time to relax or to be productive, or even much cheaper transportation.

Well, there is no proof for that, but corporations are stubborn to convince people the risk is worth taking while they ignore telling how dangerous new and heavily underdeveloped technologies really are.

Recently, inside of this propagandistic jungle, I found an exception. A moviemaker took the risk to show the audience how easy is to hack and how seriously threatening an out of control self driving car could be.

The movie was released a few months back and I went to a screening of it. The screenings are meant to study audiences reactions before the official release of the production.

At the end of the movie, on the way out, few young distribution company's employees were asking questions and were taking notes. An older lady right behind me told them she never thought a self driving car could be so dangerous, a reason for her to avoid riding in one in the future.

Here is the video with the sequence when the self driving car is getting hacked, deviates from the initial route and crashes in a remote neighborhood. Enjoy!


----------



## Goldthorn (Jun 30, 2017)

I knew it was this movie. Bloody, but interesting concept. 

Technology in the wrong hands is very dangerous.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Goldthorn said:


> I knew it was this movie. Bloody, but interesting concept.
> 
> Technology in the wrong hands is very dangerous.


The director made a brave move to signal the wrong when the vast majority of the media and the Hollywood use every single occasion and tool to assure the public self driving cars are "here", are "safe" and are "the future".

The mumbo jumbo propaganda is dissipated by the shocking images created in this movie, inviting people to stay rational and not go delusional.


----------



## Goldthorn (Jun 30, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> The director made a brave move to signal the wrong when the vast majority of the media and the Hollywood use every single occasion and tool to assure the public self driving cars are "here", are "safe" and are "the future".
> 
> The mumbo jumbo propaganda is dissipated by the shocking images created in this movie, inviting people to stay rational and not go delusional.


I agree.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Goldthorn said:


> I agree.


Tomorrow I'll post the second sequence when another car is hacked and used as a shield during a car chase.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Here is the second video, showing a car chase during which a self driving car is hacked and intentionally reversed into highway traffic to hit a police cruiser.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jocker12 said:


> The director made a brave move to signal the wrong when the vast majority of the media and the Hollywood use every single occasion and tool to assure the public self driving cars are "here", are "safe" and are "the future".
> 
> The mumbo jumbo propaganda is dissipated by the shocking images created in this movie, inviting people to stay rational and not go delusional.


Mumbo jumbo propaganda?

Does this mean you believe in Spiderman and Deadpool?

It's A MOVIE.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Imagine a bored 16 year at home mad at the world.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

observer said:


> Mumbo jumbo propaganda?
> 
> Does this mean you believe in Spiderman and Deadpool?
> 
> It's A MOVIE.


I am afraid you missed my words from the post -


jocker12 said:


> The movie was released a few months back and I went to a screening of it. The screenings are meant to study audiences reactions before the official release of the production.


Now, try to focus again.... Where is the propaganda and what does it say?

I take your above comment as a funny joke. Do you have more? Make sure you know what you are talking about, not like this (another) funny guy here










The reality is to you what the asphalt is to him.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jocker12 said:


> I am afraid you missed my words from the post -
> 
> Now, try to focus again.... Where is the propaganda and what does it say?
> 
> ...


The reality is you stir up propaganda, call it propaganda then claim you never called it propaganda.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

observer said:


> The reality is you stir up propaganda, call it propaganda then claim you never called it propaganda.


Your thoughts are entertaining, and if you'll give us more of that wisdom we might be able to write a pilot for a sitcom, make you famous.

Now, after you've seen I've clearly mentioned the video comes from a MOVIE *above* the actual video, you come back with another "cute" statement - I stir up propaganda... hahahahaha...

In my opinion, you are a clear example of the _Dunning Krueger effect_ which " is a cognitive bias in which people of low ability have illusory superiority and mistakenly assess their cognitive ability as greater than it is. The cognitive bias of illusory superiority comes from the inability of low-ability people to recognize their lack of ability; without the self-awareness of metacognition, low-ability people cannot objectively evaluate their actual competence or incompetence." - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning-Kruger_effect (like brother RamzFanz/Jason Buchanan here).

If you want to continue with your jokes but pretend they are not jokes (see "the inability of low-ability people to recognize their lack of ability"), please elaborate on your latest fantasy about the propaganda I AM stirring up. Before you do that though, make sure you really understand what propaganda is, it's purpose, who uses it and for what reasons. This - *Self Driving Cars Propaganda Follows a 1960's Soviet Model Propaganda About The Victory of Socialism *- could help your pursuit of understanding.

Now go and show these two videos to all your friends and ask them if the'll put their children in one of the "safe", "already here", certainly "the future" of transportation, actually only in testing, primitive and dangerous, piss and vomit smelling self driving vehicles, and see if I am correct when I am saying "_The mumbo jumbo propaganda is dissipated by the shocking images created in this movie, inviting people to stay rational and not go delusional_."

Then come back and hit the asphalt again. And again. And again. And again. *Do you* see how entertaining your opinions are? (because nobody needs competence to understand the message of a short, repetitive and very suggestive gif video file).


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

observer said:


> Mumbo jumbo propaganda?
> 
> Does this mean you believe in Spiderman and Deadpool?
> 
> It's A MOVIE.


yeah except this movie could actually happen in reality.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jocker12 said:


> Your thoughts are entertaining, and if you'll give us more of that wisdom we might be able to write a pilot for a sitcom, make you famous.
> 
> Now, after you've seen I've clearly mentioned the video comes from a MOVIE *above* the actual video, you come back with another "cute" statement - I stir up propaganda... hahahahaha...
> 
> ...





jocker12 said:


> The director made a brave move to signal the wrong when the vast majority of the media and the Hollywood use every single occasion and tool to assure the public self driving cars are "here", are "safe" and are "the future".
> 
> The mumbo jumbo propaganda is dissipated by the shocking images created in this movie, inviting people to stay rational and not go delusional.


Read your own post and see if you can understand YOUR OWN WRITING.

You have a clear anti SDC bias and that's OK. But at least admit it. And just to help you understand the meaning of propaganda, here's the definition for you.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propaganda

*Propaganda*

This article is about the biased form of communication. For other uses, see Propaganda (disambiguation).
*Propaganda* is information that is not objective and is used primarily to influence an audience and further an agenda, often by presenting facts selectively to encourage a particular synthesis or perception, or using loaded language to produce an emotional rather than a rational response to the information that is presented.

You very clearly have an agenda.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

observer said:


> Read your own post and see if you can understand YOUR OWN WRITING.
> 
> You have a clear anti SDC bias and that's OK. But at least admit it. And just to help you understand the meaning of propaganda, here's the definition for you.
> 
> ...


From my previous comment - " please elaborate on your latest fantasy about the propaganda I AM stirring up"

Please show us what propaganda are* you* referring to and stop the funny ambiguous and deflecting mambo jumbo that makes you take the asphalt over and over again. Can you do that for us? (I am using "us" because believe it or not, you choose to injure yourself on a public forum, in plain sight.)

Edit - And now, after you started doing some good homework and found what propaganda is, its purpose and for what reasons, can you figure out who needs to use it?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

observer said:


> You very clearly have an agenda.












Do you like it? It was a gift.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Many wonder how difficult or easy is *to hack into a system or a network once you have access to its mainframe*. Well, inmates just did it in a Idaho prison, in order to credit $225.000 into 364 inmates accounts.

"*Idaho prison officials say 364 inmates exploited vulnerable software in the JPay tablets they use for email, music and games to collectively transfer nearly a quarter million dollars into their own accounts*."
"Mark Molzen, the spokesman for CenturyLink, said the problem involved inmates "intentionally exploiting a software vulnerability to increase their JPay account balances," but said he couldn't provide details because CenturyLink considers it proprietary information. Molzen said the vulnerability issue has since been resolved, however."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm more worried about a wackjob extremist packing a robo car with diesel fertilizer and nails and driving it right up to Southwest outdoor check in or this street on a busy Friday night..

Just plowing a self drivng SUV through the crowd. It's only a couple of very minor barriers they put up to block off access to this.










A car bomb without the driver and no warning...

Or even just a 2 ton missle plowing through a crowd with no driver at all

But what do i know?

I'm just the cranky old army Vet who's missing a leg from a car bomb going off to close to me.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm more worried about a wackjob extremist packing a robo car with diesel fertilizer and nails and driving it right up to Southwest outdoor check in or this street on a busy Friday night..
> 
> Just plowing a self drivng SUV through the crowd. It's only a couple of very minor barriers they put up to block off access to this.
> 
> ...


It could be used by many criminal enterprises as a delivery or moving any type of illegal product packed in a brown shipping box. It could be drugs, weapons, or explosives.

The article License to Kill? FBI Airs Criminal Concerns Over Self-Driving Cars from 2017 says -
"Hijacking the computer system could allow unsavory types to ignore traffic signals and speed far above legal limits-which all other autonomous autos on the road would have to follow.

And while the car is managing a quick escape, ill-intended passengers could make the most of its hands-free capabilities, using the opportunity to "conduct tasks that require use of both hands or taking one's eyes off the road which would be impossible today," the report states.

Such actions could include anything from calling in reinforcements to something as serious as shooting at any pursuers."

and

"Terrorists could potentially load the vehicles with bombs and remotely drive them to targeted areas, as long as they could break into the car's computer. Such access would also allow bad actors to lock passengers inside of their vehicles, and send the cars swerving off roads-or intentionally into each other."


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Here are two much better versions of the initial videos.


----------

